# Anyone ever use Peel Stop Primer



## Induspray

We were asked to bid on a large galvanized roof on a commercial building and the owner said he wanted a bid for using Peel Stop Primer and a good rubberized coating on top. He obviously had a quote from some other "painter" and was just getting prices to compare. I quoted for a more reliable method of brush blasting to remove all the peeling paint then putting on an elastomeric coating but was wondering if anyone every used the Peel Stop Primer by Rustoleum. Sounded like snake oil to me but I would rather walk away from bidding on a job then risk coming back and having to blast off my peeling paint. I like the promotional literature telling me it "glues down the paint", I guess they mean it glues peeling paint to surrounding paint which is not peeling. Ha Ha.

This was off Rustoleums site

About Peel Stop® Clear Binding Primer 

Stop peeling paint in its tracks with Rust-Oleum® Zinsser® Peel Stop® Clear Binding Sealer. This low-odor, water-based formula is highly recommended by painting professionals. Simply brush on to seal paint cracks, bind chalky residue and glue down peeling paint.



Interior & exterior water-base
Extend the life of problem surfaces
Binds cracking, chalking and peeling paint
Glues down cracks and gaps under edges of old paint

http://www.rustoleum.com/product-ca...rimer-sealers/peel-stop-clear-binding-primer/


----------



## Tonyg

Look up Peel Bond in the search. The Peel Stop is a competing product. I will be using the Peel Stop this spring but have always used the XIM Peel Bond. Good stuff. 

Not sure about on a metal roof though.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Peel stop is really thin, a penetrating sealer. Peel Bond is the thick one, fills little voids in scraped surface. I would not trust either on a roof, and I am sure on the data page they are void for that.


----------



## Tonyg

MikeCalifornia said:


> Peel stop is really thin, a penetrating sealer. Peel Bond is the thick one, fills little voids in scraped surface. I would not trust either on a roof, and I am sure on the data page they are void for that.


I thought the Peel Stop was the same as Peel Bond. Haven't tried it yet. 

I did find 2 TDS sheets - one for Peel Stop (1dry mil) and one for Peel Stop Triple thick (7dry mil)


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Tonyg said:


> I thought the Peel Stop was the same as Peel Bond. Haven't tried it yet.
> 
> I did find 2 TDS sheets - one for Peel Stop (1dry mil) and one for Peel Stop Triple thick (7dry mil)


I thought so too, till I dumped a gallon in with my Peel Bond and it thinned the heck out of it.


----------



## kentdalimp

We've used peel stop on metal roof gutters that were peeling. (Scrape off the loose stuff, the apply the peel stop )

We haven't had any word on it failing yet after almost a year. 

That being said, I still don't think I would trust it on a big job. It goes on very thin. I think a porous substrate like wood would work ok. But I belive like you said, it seems like a snake oil to me. 

Just make sure if you decide to bid it, that you spell out in your paperwork that you will use the requested products but any warranty will be dependant on the cause of failure.


----------



## Boco

Peel stop on a roof? Whoa. There are better products out there for that. Go to PPG and they will hook you up. I do a few metal roofs a year and its really all about the prep and bonding agent used to get durability. My last commercial roof I had the PPG rep come out to the site and help me do a quote for materials cost. Cant really say what to use with out pics or more details about the roof.


----------



## Paint guy 55

I like Gaco western products or Uniflex. Both are hard to get a rep out to a job. Don't trust every Sw rep on roof coatings. I have a guy who we knows his stuff pretty good. It took me a couple of reps to get to the right guy.


----------



## Rob27shred

I have used the peel stop product on wood surfaces & it worked great but I wouldn't recommend it for metal surfaces. I believe that it says it can be used on metal surfaces but I would stick to your guns about the way you intend on doing it if you get the job. I wouldn't trust it on metal personally & the fact that your application is on a roof would make me look at different prep methods & products vs the peel stop.


----------



## RH

Instead of choosing a primer first I think I'd determine my topcoat product and then go with it's designated primer for that type of surface. Unless Peel Stop _was_ the recommended primer of the topcoat manufacturer, I would not contract a job with a customer specified product.


----------



## Bender

Uma...


----------



## Tonyg

RH said:


> Instead of choosing a primer first I think I'd determine my topcoat product and then go with it's designated primer for that type of surface. Unless Peel Stop _was_ the recommended primer of the topcoat manufacturer, I would not contract a job with a customer specified product.


Do you really think SW, BM, or any other manufacturer is going to recommend anything but their own products? Hardly an honest or unbiased recommendation. Cover Stain, BIN, Guardz, etc. etc. would never get a mention but that doesn't mean they would be a superior product. I've tested the BM fast drying alkyd primer under Aura top coat and it failed relatively quickly compared to Peel Bond and Mad Dog.

I tried a gallon of the peel Stop and the viscosity is very thin. A little thicker than stain. I can't see how it would stop an already failing surface from peeling. It does seem to give a good new foundation for areas that may be week, oxidized, etc. I had to order the Peel Stop Triple Thick and I will try that out next month. I want to do another test with the primers again soon.


----------



## Tonyg

RH said:


> Instead of choosing a primer first I think I'd determine my topcoat product and then go with it's designated primer for that type of surface. Unless Peel Stop _was_ the recommended primer of the topcoat manufacturer, I would not contract a job with a customer specified product.


Primer Test Sample - 3 Years

Benjamin Moore Alkyd primer and Mad Dog primer
BM Aura Low Lustre top coat


----------



## Gough

Tonyg said:


> Primer Test Sample - 3 Years
> 
> Benjamin Moore Alkyd primer and Mad Dog primer
> BM Aura Low Lustre top coat


In the interest of comparing apples to apples, have you done the comparison using a primer recommended by Benjamin Moore for that substrate?

That would be N023, not 094.


----------



## Tonyg

Gough said:


> In the interest of comparing apples to apples, have you done the comparison using a primer recommended by Benjamin Moore for that substrate?
> 
> That would be N023, not 094.


No. At the time I just used what I had on hand, and although I like using the fresh start primers
for interiors, I had always believed in using the oil for exterior spot priming. Primarily I use the Mad Dog at the moment, and probably the PeelStop as well.

I will be doing another test in a couple weeks and I will use the BM 100, N023, Zinsser PeelStop, Zinsser PeelStop Triple Thick, and Mad Dog.


----------



## Gough

It's been our experience that acrylic primers are better suited for exterior ply than solvent-based ones. I think the surface checking and the brittle oil combine to cause early paint failure.

I think there's always a balancing act when it comes to using third-party primers. We've been hesitant to do so on large-scale projects, knowing that it voids any manufacturer's warranty. For isolated problem areas, where there is less risk, I don't have a problem with it.

For instance, when we've had T1-11 siding to deal with, we spec PPG Permanizer Plus and a PPG topcoat. On a job where we're using BM, I don't hesitant to use some United Paints Bonding Primer on a few spots especially prone to checking.


----------



## sgryan

*Oil Primer vs. Mad Dog Primer 3 year field test results*



Tonyg said:


> Primer Test Sample - 3 Years
> 
> Benjamin Moore Alkyd primer and Mad Dog primer
> BM Aura Low Lustre top coat


Very interesting Demonstration. 

As CEO of Mad Dog Primer, it is nice to see contractors doing long term tests between products and paint systems. 

I always photographed my projects from prep to completion. i then was able to track results and show my customers why i made specific recommendations and the expected longevity of their projects. Over 20 years, the photos told the story of what worked and what did not.

Could you give me a bit of background of how you structured this comparison and why. What about the comments from Gough concerning the use of BM N023, not the 094.

I can then follow up with some comments.

Thanks, Steve








Delaminating T-111 is the ultimate challenge for primers and paints.


----------



## sgryan

Induspray: 

Peel Stop (Peel Bond, Permanizer Plus and Mad Dog Primer ) is more of an architectural coating for vertical surfaces and not a roof coating.

Although a roof has a pitch, i would classify it as a horizontal surface. Horizontal surfaces deal with water ponding and snow accumulation.

I too would not risk my reputation and bank account on products like these. Best to stick with products designed for extreme situations.... such as roof coating.

Good Luck, Steve


----------



## mudbone

MikeCalifornia said:


> Peel stop is really thin, a penetrating sealer. Peel Bond is the thick one, fills little voids in scraped surface. I would not trust either on a roof, and I am sure on the data page they are void for that.


They also make a triple-thick peelstop.Awesome stuff!


----------



## mudbone

Tonyg said:


> Primer Test Sample - 3 Years
> 
> Benjamin Moore Alkyd primer and Mad Dog primer
> BM Aura Low Lustre top coat


That dog wouldn't be the only thing mad here


----------



## CRS

I actually worked with the company that manufactured the original "peel stop" clear primer for Happy Painter products back in the 90's. Basically just a near straightvinyl acrylic emulsion with coalescent). Didn't think much of it then but understand how it could work. Adhesive bond between two peeling paint surfaces. Quite a temporary fix and not a solution for doing it right ( removal of peeling paint and starting over). Much cheaper though.


----------

